# My Top 30 Predictions for 2013



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*My Top 30 Predictions of 2013 *

We are just a week or so away from the first LPGA tournament of the year.
Here are my top 30 picks for player of the year:

1- Inbee Park - If she putts like the second half of last season, it could be a runaway win.
2- Seo Yeon Ryu - How did she get this high on my list in just one year?
3- Stacy Lewis - Last year's winner will be in the mix again this year.
4- Yani Tseng - Don't count her out just yet, especially if she plays well early.
5- Jiyai Shin - If she stays healthy watch out.
6- Na Yeon Choi - Needs to have better final rounds to compete for this title.
7- Suzann Pettersen - Needs to show us much more consistency.
8- Ai Miyazato - Needs to win her first major to get enough points to threaten.
9- Shanshan Feng - Has streaks where she is one of the best in the game, but not enough of them.
10- Paula Creamer - I see another major victory in 2013. Don't count her out.
11- Azahara Munoz - Time for her to step up to the next level.
12- Mika Miyazato - I think she has hit her ceiling. 
13- Lexi Thompson - Won't be an elite player yet, but getting closer.
14- Amy Yang - Is this the year she finally wins?
15- Karrie Webb - Showing no signs of slowing down.
16- Cristie Kerr - On the decline.
17- Chella Choi - Moved up a level last year. I expect a similar season.
18- Angela Stanford - Usually finds a way to win one every year.
19- Brittany Lincicome - A sleeping giant, with the emphasist on sleeping.
20- Sun Young Yoo - Has the potential to finish much higher than this.
21- I.K. Kim - Still hasn't recovered from the Kraft disaster. Could finish anywhere from 8-40.
22- Sandra Gal - I think she will stay at her current level for many years. Her game is solid but limited.
23- Anna Nordqvist - Was better two years ago than she is today.
24- Chie Arimura - She will probably win Rookie of the Year, but she is playing in the big leagues now.
25- Hee Kyung Seo - Has to prove to me she can play well under pressure before I rate her higher.
26- Brittany Lang - I needed another American!
27- Carlota Ciganda - If she plays this tour, she could be dangerous.
28- Se Ri Pak - Still plays real well when she is healthy.
29- Danielle Kang - Will be playing full time this year. Her potential is unlimited.
30- Sydnee Michaels - After a real good second half in 2012, look for her to continue to improve.

All right it is only 1:30AM my time, how about some bonus material? Here are my top picks for Rookie of the Year:


For the completion of this article (too large to cut & paste)

Mostly Harmless: My Top 30 Predictions of 2013


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

We seem to think alike in many regards. The only one that jumps out at me and says no is your assessment of Mika Miyazato. I think she has spurts of brilliant play and learning to turn that into something more consistent could lead to a much higher ceiling.

And I notice you didn't mention Michelle Wie. I can't make up my mind what to expect from her at this point, but I live in hope shwe will become the player everyone predicted. The LPGA would be even more marketable with her in some level of prominence.

Needless to say, I would also like to see Christina Kim play well enough to get back on tour.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> We seem to think alike in many regards. The only one that jumps out at me and says no is your assessment of Mika Miyazato. I think she has spurts of brilliant play and learning to turn that into something more consistent could lead to a much higher ceiling.
> 
> And I notice you didn't mention Michelle Wie. I can't make up my mind what to expect from her at this point, but I live in hope shwe will become the player everyone predicted. The LPGA would be even more marketable with her in some level of prominence.
> 
> Needless to say, I would also like to see Christina Kim play well enough to get back on tour.


I couldn't agree more that Michelle would be great for the LPGA if she starts winning. I am just so tired of picking her and being let down.


----------



## golferlocal225 (Feb 4, 2013)

The predictions are really amazing and foreseen.


----------

